# Mod Rod



## jpbelangerx (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi
I had a purple Mod Rod bike from Woolco in the 70's.  It had a banana seat and monkey bars.  great memories!!!  thank you JP


----------



## Lanis (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi I have one in mint condition and am willing to sell it. Lots of offers on it. Here she is!


----------



## Lanis (Aug 24, 2019)

jpbelangerx said:


> Hi
> I had a purple Mod Rod bike from Woolco in the 70's.  It had a banana seat and monkey bars.  Any leads on a complete bike?  thank you JP



Just posted!


----------

